# Topics > Agriculture >  AVO, weeding robot, EcoRobotix, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - EcoRobotix

Home page - ecorobotix.com/en/avo

----------


## Airicist

These weed-killing robots could give big agrochemical companies a run for their money

Published on May 25, 2018




> Smart weed-killing robots are here and they have to potential to disrupt the entire pesticide industry. EcoRobotix claims their robot could reduce the use of herbicide by 20%. Other examples include Blue River, a startup that develops smart agriculture equipment and University of Sydney, which has built its own entire series of agri-bots.

----------


## Airicist

Ecorobotix smart weeding robot

Published on Nov 2, 2018




> The first ever completely autonomous machine for a more ecological and economical weeding of row crops, meadows and intercropping cultures.
> 
> 20X LESS HERBICIDE
> Thanks to the precise detection and discriminating spraying of weeds.
> 100% AUTONOMOUS
> Works up to 12 hours a day without a human operator – solar powered, no rechargeable batteries.
> 130 KG OF SIMPLICITY
> Lightweight design minimises soil compaction – reliable, robust and non-hazardous.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

AVO in the fields, June 3, 2020

Jun 8, 2020




> AVO in action in the fields, navigating autonomously thanks to its GPS RTK and line recognition.

----------


## Airicist

AVO weeding robot

August 10, 2020

----------

